
On Twitter, mindcasting is the new lifecasting - robg
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/03/on-twitter-mind.html
======
smoody
Minscasting = "Twitter meets Delicious." It would be more appropriate to use a
service like Diigo to accomplish the same feat. Then they could also highlight
relevant text, attach notes, etc. But you have to go where the people are I
guess. Twitter is a lowest common denominator for information exchange and to
watch people use it instead of the right tool for the job is, sometimes,
unfortunate in my opinion. As practical as he makes it sound, he probably
still has to sift through dozens of "the lettuce in my sandwich is soggy
today", etc. posts.

